# Mum wont let me ride!!



## angielovesponies (Jan 23, 2015)

hi there, i just fell off a horse in a group lesson 5 days ago, I landed on my arm and head, I was wearing a helmet. I had a delayed concusion and had a graze on my arm and was air lifted to hospital. When I got there, they thought I had bleeding to my brain or bruising or even a broken neck, but I didn’t. I was in hospital for 4 days, and have to wait 6 weeks to ride again. I always ask my parents I can’t wait to ride again ect. and they just say we’ll talk about it when you’re better, just focus on getting better. Then I asked my mum “you don’t want me to do horse riding, do you?” and she replied, “no.” I was so upset, she just doesn’t understand, and she wants me to never ride again, or even go near a horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't talk about it now with them. Let the stress is the injury settle, be quiet. When things have settled down , in a couple of weeks, THEN talk to her.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

If your not to ride for six weeks then, there is really no point in arguing, or pouting about it now.

From your mum's point of view she probably feels like she almost lost her child, a parents worst nightmare. No parent wants to see their child in the hospital with possible life threatening injuries. Give her some time to recover and give yourself time to heal.

I train and ride horses have been doing it my entire life, my children are following in my footsteps, I understand the risk involved and accept it. I also go out of my way to educated my children on safety first, and how to keep themselves safe. And yes my children have fallen off numerous times it comes with learning to ride, luckily no broken bones or emergency room visits as of yet.

If your mum is not a horsey person she may benefit from talking with your instructor gaining an understanding of what happened, and understand these things do happen. She may also benefit from spending some time grooming and being around them so she understands they are not fire breathing monsters out to kill her kid.

Relax for a while, let your body heal and cut your mum some slack. In five more weeks things will be different, everything is temporary. When you do get to ride again make sure your instructor puts you on the calmest, horse available to give you mum some piece of mind.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ I agree with both of these. My parents are horse people, and my trainer is too (obviously). I got into a pretty bad accident that tore me up pretty bad. It took ALL of them a good long time before they would let me near a horse. No parent, or teacher wants to see 'their' child hurt. And it really rattles them when it does happen in a bad way. I can only imagine the stress and fear it must put into parents who are not horse people. 

Take your time and get better. Personally with a concussion I would give myself a bit extra time just to be on the safe side. You don't want to risk anything by jumping in too soon.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

When I had my bad accident (didn't break anything but my confidence) it was actually me that didn't want to ride. No one in my family is as horsey as I am, except my older brother had riding experience. I'd make my older brother ride Roman first incase he had any extra energy he needed to get out. My confidence was shaken bad but with the help.of my dad I'm back riding and doing crazy stuff. XD 

You have 6 weeks or so of rest. Don't worry about it for now. 

When the time comes and you're good to go back to riding talk with your parents. Say that riding is something you really enjoy but it takes risks, just like everything else with life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

